# Mamma Mia



## BigKahunaSD (Oct 31, 2008)

Does anybody know what Sail Boat was used in the movie "Mamma Mia"?


----------



## KODAD (Jan 9, 2008)

gotta pic?


----------



## adru (Oct 18, 2008)

Try this link SIMPLY SAILING: THE FILM "MAMMA MIA" AND TAI - MO - SHAN, I think it will answer your question. Or here TAI MO SHAN


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

Ok guy, this isn't good. Do you guy's know this is now the second thread on Mamma Mia. Is this site run by a bunch of pufters or somesuch.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh crap. I just started humming an Abba song.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Soooper Trooooper!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I saw your avatar and for some reason Dancing Queen started running through my skull...  :laugher


camaraderie said:


> Soooper Trooooper!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

I took my old lady to see Mamma Mia when it came to DC.

She was appreciative!!


----------



## adru (Oct 18, 2008)

danjarch said:


> Ok guy, this isn't good. Do you guy's know this is now the second thread on Mamma Mia. Is this site run by a bunch of pufters or somesuch.


Sorry, my bad. First off I must have missed the original thread, second, I'm new here so I guess I haven't gleemed the "unwritten" rules of this forum. From now on I'll be more careful and try to read more into a posters underlying agenda so I can avoid replying to anything that may appear suspicious...

Though the TAI MO SHAN is a beautiful sailboat, its ashame that it will forever have to bear the burden of having "that movie" overshadow its long and glorious nautical history. :laugher


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

Un-written rules. Heck we aren't that good at following the written rules. The popular thread today is a kids game. I doubt you'll bring down the level of sophisticated debate often found amongst these threads. Is a beautiful boat to say the least.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

the tai mo has a sailingdog that seems to fit in quite well


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

I was in a small town north of Stockholm last spring, and had some time to kill. I decided to wander into a library and see what the Swedes had to offer us culturally.

I walked over to the CD collection and the first thing I saw, right on top, was an ABBA CD..

Yikes!

David


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

Whenever a Euro tosses the cultural superiority thing my way, I refer them to these gems:

YouTube - ABBA - Honey Honey - Germany, May 1974
YouTube - Armi Ja Danny - I Want To Love You Tender


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

I think I just found my next ringtone...


----------

